# Goodyear Fire Arrow



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 19, 2011)

Just picked this one up in a combo deal. Doing some research and don't find any pics of one with a Goodyear badge. I know Schwinns got special headbadges denoting who sold them, maybe the same with Columbia's. Schwinns are my thing and got enough projects so probably will just move this one along.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 19, 2011)

Very cool! Yeah, Columbia had Goodyear, Schwinn had BF Goodrich.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 22, 2011)

Due to a severe lack of room I am moving this one quickly. Would like someone to have it who has an interest in it. It is ebay auction number 270857703953 Will give CABE forum members a deal if they are able to pick it up. If not probably will end up parting it.


----------

